# Tetra co2 system - circa 1990



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't know exactly how old it is, but among some old aquarium junk I found a Tetra co2 system that a friend had given me. This is the one with the tiny co2 cylinder and enlargeable plastic bell. We have come a long way... 

The original price sticker is still on it. Guess how much it was!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Let's see a picture!


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

$156.99!


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

I have one of these systems as well... without the cylinder though. I haven't been able to find a replacement ceramic insert for the diffuser though. I'm planning on using it in an upcoming breeding tank (55gal) and am looking for a diffuser solution. If you have any ceramic disks let me know!


Isaac


----------

